# Finally got my customized G23 back.



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well after a long 18 weeks waiting for my Glock 23 frame to return from Bowie Tactical Concepts I finally have it in hand.

Before picture










After picture










I had the trigger guard rounded and stippled, removed the finger spacers, scalloped the magazine release, reduced the grip and 360 degree stippling.

It feels great in the hand now. I have dry fired it and will try to get to the range to see how we do.

It took a long time but it was well worth the time and cash as far as I'm concerned. David Bowie did an exceptional job.:mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That stippling always reminds me of tree bark. :mrgreen:

However, after shooting a Glock that had been similarly stippled, I was highly impressed by the traction imparted by such a modification. Been thinking of having something like this done to one of mine, but I'm torn between that and getting a new RTF model.


Nice custom Glock! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What all that cost?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> What all that cost?


$300 - but it was worth it. The biggest thing for me was the wait 18 weeks seemed like forever.

Took it to the range yesterday setting off a barrage from 10 yds and I started off shooting high and left then readjusted the trigger grip (used to shooting the Sig) and kept them pretty much in the center.

The stippling was great - it was hot and the hands got sweaty but I had a firm grip no matter. Getting rid of the hump at the bottom of the grip made it feel more like shooting a 1911 - a fat one though. It was much more comfortable.



> That stippling always reminds me of tree bark.


:mrgreen: You're right and when I first got ahold of it I thought it might cut into my hand too. The grip feels great and I don't have the feeling that I have to squeeze the life out of it to keep it from flying out of my hand. I actually think it has improved my recovery for the next shot also.

I took it to the indoor range this time and I'll have to go to the gun club's outdoor range and give it some IDPA action.

Thanks for the good words. My next step is to get a 9mm drop in barrel and some magazines to make it a Glock 19 for cheaper shooting. Maybe Santa will get it for me.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i like that rounded trigger gaurd


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

austin88 said:


> i like that rounded trigger gaurd


It makes it a lot easier to get it into the holster that way too.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing.

Has it changed your shooting style?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Glockamania® said:


> Looks great. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Has it changed your shooting style?


Thanks - No I don't think it has changed my shooting style - I'm still using the same grip stance etc. but what it has done is given me better access to the trigger without having to throw my wrist out of line.

The rest was just personal preference. I tried an extended mag release and it was cutting into my thumb so the scalloped mag release is the cat's meow.


----------

